# Resolution Change/Regedit



## Irish Rose (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi 
For some unknown reason my resolutions changed after shutting down the computer. I couldn't change anything so decided to try Regedit but since Windows updates I can no longer run regedit from Run (?) It now opens into a menu that reads something like hockey with various menus and I have no idea how to restore my previous settings. Can anyone help please??? I've been trying for 4 hours and am going crazeeee/nutzzzz!!! Many thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You do not restore resolution from within the Registry.

Control Panel - Display - Settings


----------



## Irish Rose (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks lots - but it doesn't work


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Irish Rose,

If you go to Control Panel / System / Device Manager then click the + by Display Adapters what does it say?

Is there a yellow ! next to it?


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

To return to a previous version of your Windows Registry, perform the following:

Boot up your machine to DOS mode, or exit Windows to DOS mode. If you exit windows to DOS, you will see the following:

*C:\>WINDOWS>*

If this is what you see, at the prompt type:

*cd/*​
Press the *ENTER *key. (in DOS, the command CD means "change directory," and the forward slash asks for the root directory, which is C:\>)
This will put you at the following prompt:
*C:\>*​At the *C:\>* prompt, type the following, with a space before the forward slash (/)
*scanreg /restore*​
Press the *ENTER *key.
The resulting window will present you with up to five backup copies of the registry.
They are named something like

*RB0001.CAB
RB0002.CAB
RB0003.CAB
RB0004.CAB
RB0005.CAB*​
You can guess that *RB* means Registry Backup. Look at the dates of each of these CAB (cabinet) files and, if it was a long time ago that you backed up your registry, just choose the most recent date.

If you back up frequently, choose a date that you think is before your problem began.

If you are not in the habit of backing up your registry frequently on your old machine (but probably not as old as mine), shame on you.  My machine is so troublesome that if it is working well in the morning (fingers crossed) I do a registry backup. If, later in the day, I run into serious problems, I can go back to what was working this morning during my first cup of coffee. After Windows has made 5 backups, it starts over with its numbering system, overwriting the oldest backup CAB.

_Please note that old versions of Windows like ours do not automatically back up the registry. They just use the last version that was opened._

It's so easy to back up your registry, and your Windows will normally keep up to 5 backups. To back it up while you are looking at your Windows display:

Press the *START *button in the lower left-hand corner of the display.
Select *Run*
Type the following:
*scanreg*​Press the *OK* button.
The registry will be backed up.... you will get a message saying so. Then, you will be given a message that says "the registry has not been backed up today.... do you want to back it up?" and of course, click on yes or ok. That's all there is to it.
Good luck!
If this doesn't help, come back for more!
Cordially,
Charles in Phoenix


----------



## Irish Rose (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you good people  - the problem started when I ran a Windows update and it wouldn't finish - I cancelled it and when I closed the 'puter resolutions changed. I performed the usual checking of device manager (Trident), etc. - the pixels wouldn't change nor would the color bit. I tried to run Regedit to backdate to previous day but couldn't get it up  - the Hkey
menus kept showing up and I had no clue what the heck they were. I went back to MS and updated three more times and it wouldn't complete - they kept telling me they were looking for hardware for ESS AllegroX MPU - I'm assuming somehow I got this on a download (???) This morning I tried updating again and wahla!!!! resolutions resolved!!! Thanks for the info on how to run Regedit - I'll hang on to it just in case. Keep promising myself a new 'puter but I'm sooo used to this one I hate to let it go but I guess one of these days I'll give in  Thanks again - very much appreciated as always.


----------



## Irish Rose (Oct 30, 2004)

P.S. Sorry - ran scanreg and it told me it had already been backed up (??)
There we go - guess there's life in this old girl yet  - the 'puter that is not me


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

Irish Rose:
Don't run scanreg from Windows.
Run it from the DOS prompt.
You must run C:\>scanreg /restore
You ran it from windows, and that's why you saw the message that it had already been backed up.
Exit to DOS or boot up to DOS and follow the instructions, pick an older date of one of the RB000X.CAB files and see what happens.
Charles in Phoenix.


----------



## Krelian (Mar 10, 2004)

In Windows ME, you can't boot into DOS. If such is the case, it would be impossible to do that.


----------

